# Hope For A.J. Jolly???



## BMustang

A.J. Jolly is a county operated park, lake and golf course, located in rural Campbell County, Kentucky about 15 miles from downtown Cincinnati.

Since its impoundment in the early sixties it has never lived up to its expectations, nor has come close to being the producer that Kincaid State Park Lake in Falmouth, Kentucky which was built during that same era, has been.

Over the years A.J. Jolly has progressively continued to live up to its reputation as the "dead sea." Well not exactly, it has a huge population of yellow bellies, spiney skinny channel cats, small crappie that you can read the newspaper through, and a plethera of shad. The regulars who fish A.J. for bass can usually catch one or two on an outing, but they are far and few between. The lake has produced a sizeable catfish or two, but they too have been the exception over the years.

Tonight, while passing the time catching the aforementioned bullheads and spiney channel cats (and a turtle), I was checked for my licence by the Ky Division of Fish and Wildlife. We struck up a conversation and they informed me that the state has taken over the stocking of A.J. and they have been rigorously stocking the lake with flatheads and blue cats. As improbable as it may seem, the thinking is that the flatties and blues will eat the bullheads. Flathead (shovelhead) fishing in the lake is presently a catch and release proposition.

I'll believe it when I see it, but I do know that Ohio River shovelhead have been known to feed on yellow-bellies despite their sharp needle-sharp fins.

As a lifelong resident of Campbell County who fishes A.J. on occasion, simply because it is there, I wish the state all of the success in the world in enhancing the fishing opportunities at the lake. The officer admitted that the bass population was rather anemic, but when they shock the lake they occasionally run into hog size largemouth that any angler would be happy to have on his wall.

While I will not hang my hat on A.J. becoming a productive fishery anytime soon, if ever, and will continue to log the 8 hour trips to find a respectable fishery, it is a step in the right direction, and hopefully we will see some improvement in the long-term.

Now if they could only do something about that steep 
boat ramp................


----------



## Nubes

Has anyone heard anything else about the state taking over the stocking for AJ??? I live fairly close and always hated the fact that I have this awesome lake right by me but the fishing absolutely sucks! Ive taken the kids to catch bluegill but the Largemouth populations are dismal at best. Other than taking the kids I havent been back to fish this lake in a long time. Ive heard so many rumors on why the fishing sucks. The Sara Lee plant had a chemical spikll that killed everything, Algal blooms, They stock too many catfish and theyre eating up all the eggs and fry?? But these are all rumors. Does anyone know or heard anything about AJ?? Last I heard the state took over stocking to make it a better lake. There is really no reason why AJ shouldnt be as good as Kincaid down the street??


----------

